# mount for a large sized creature



## arkzist (Mar 6, 2010)

ok here's the deal i have a player playing a minotaur paladin, yes i have given him permission and it fits into his back story... but well when he reaches the level he can get a mount what would he be able to use only things i can find have a cr much to high  any suggestions, and please let me know which book to find them in


----------



## Dandu (Mar 6, 2010)

Suggestion: Just give him a giant horse.


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Mar 6, 2010)

I recalled a table in the DMG for higher leveled mounts (works like a druid getting better animal companions), but a google search was easier than going to the books.
Mount options. D&D 3.5 - Giant in the Playground Forums

"Okay. Found it. Page 204.

Level 6: Celestial Heavy Warhorse, Dire Wolf, Hippogriff, Large Monstrous Spider, Large Shark, Unicorn, Celestial Warpony, Dire Bat, Dire Badger, Dire Weasel, Giant Lizard

Level 7: Dire Boar, Dire Wolverine, Giant Eagle, Giant Owl, Pegasus, Rhinoceros, Sea Cat

Level 8: Dire Lion, Griffon"

Side note: Some creatures introduced in the "Races of" books as well as animals in Sandstorm, Stormwrack, and Frostburn were given animal companion equivalent levels and added to that list, I forget if they made them available as paladin mounts, too.


----------



## Corsair (Mar 6, 2010)

The DMG gives a guideline for picking appropriate other creatures based on the CR of the mount.  I forget what the guideline IS off the top of my head, and I don't have my books handy.  Whatever it is, note that it is a guideline, not a rule.  Compare it to existing options.  Most huge creatures will be CR 7+, so you're probably looking at Paladin level 9+, regardless.  I "believe" the guideline is CR = paladin level - 2.

Huge or Advanced to Huge:

Dire Bear, Advanced (17 HD): CR 9
Dire Lion, Advanced (17 HD): CR 9
Megaraptor, Advanced (17 HD): CR 10
Triceratops: CR 9
Tyrannosaurus: CR 8
Elephant: CR 7


----------



## frankthedm (Mar 6, 2010)

http://www.enworld.org/forum/d-d-3rd-edition-rules/267679-mounts-large-paladins.html

Easiest way would make a _Saddle of Embiggening_ magic item that works stat wise like a continual _enlarge person_ item*. There might be an equivalent item in MIC .

*Only functioning when the rider mounts might reduce the battlefield clutter inherit to having a huge mount around.

Dungeonscape had some a useful  and flavorful paladin mount swap out ability.

Dungeonscape Excerpts

http://www.enworld.org/forum/d-d-3r...-paladin-mount-replacement-viable-option.html

PHBII also had a swap out ability for the paladin's mount that doubled charging damage.

EDIT

As suggested by another poster, a Chariot pulled by the bonded mount might be an alright choice since the 3.5 minotaur is not THAT heavy,.


----------



## D.a.n.t.e (May 17, 2022)

Question, So I'm playing a Trox "Large" Samurai who gets a mount but it doesn't say which creator. What creator would be best for me?


----------



## aco175 (May 17, 2022)

@D.a.n.t.e Welcome to the site and hope you stay a while.  You did post to a 12 year old thread, which we do not mind, but I think we need more information to go by.  I think I'm reading the post wrong in that you wrote creator but meant creature.


----------



## glass (May 17, 2022)

I kinda wonder what the OP did in the end with their minotaur paladin. But since they never made another post, it is unlikely they are still around to tell us....

_
glass.


----------



## niklinna (May 18, 2022)

I secretly hope they got a kodo mount.


----------

